# Peter McLaughlin - [Champaign, Illinois]



## kwflatbed

Three accused in officer's death, including his son

Officer Down: Peter McLaughlin - [Champaign, Illinois]

Biographical Info

Age: 45

Additional Info: Officer McLaughlin had been with the Parkland Police for the past five years. He was also an adjunct instructor at the University of Illinois Police Training Institute.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer McLaughlin's body was found hidden in his home. He died of multiple stab wounds and appeared to have blunt force injuries to his head and body.

Date of Incident: August 4, 2005

Suspect Info: The three accused are Paul McLaughlin (Officer McLaughlin's son), 20; and two teen-aged friends of his, Phillip Harris, 16, and C.J. Tucker, 15. Paul and Phillip are in custody, while police are still looking for C.J. Tucker.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

By Steve Bauer and Mary Schenk, The News-Gazette

URBANA, Ill. - Prosecutors have accused three young men of the murder of a Parkland College police officer whose body was found hidden in his home Monday.

The accused are Peter B. McLaughlin's son, Paul McLaughlin, 20; and two teen-aged friends of his, Phillip Harris, 16, and C.J. Tucker, 15, both of Champaign. Preliminary autopsy results show Mr. McLaughlin, 45, died of multiple stab wounds. He also had blunt force injuries to the body and head, according to Champaign County Coroner Duane Northrup.

This morning, Harris, who listed an address in the 2600 block of Roland Drive, Champaign, appeared before Judge Tom Difanis and was arraigned on two counts of murder. Even though he is a teen, the law dictates that he automatically be transferred to adult court for prosecution.

Related story:

http://www.newsgazette.com/localnews/story.cfm?Number=18752


----------

